# 2020 NCSQ Meet: 1-3 MAY 2020 near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello all that will attend this meet, those who will intend to make this meet, and those who wish they could attend this meet. 

It is that time of year when we see the leaves falling, dark comes much to soon every day, and it is starting to get a chill in the air......we might as well pine away thinking about Spring and a renewed excitement about Car Audio! (I thought that was pretty groovy last time, so I thought I would copy that into this new one.)

The best part will be seeing friends that we haven't seen for several months! 

2019 NCSQ Spring Meet

Some pics from the last Meet - Pretty cool to see the pics from the last meet - great weather to start with, and good number of attendees. 
































































Kilt!










Beautiful truck from Jason










Hopefully we will have similar weather and group of folks that love this hobby. 

This will be like last year with the meet at my house on Friday and Saturday, then a competition for those who want to attend in Garner, NC on Sunday. Here is the flyer that Klifton created. 











On to the 2020 meet....


*When/Where:*



*Friday Night Info:*

Friday night will be at my house. PM me for the address. Lunch time to 10 PM - ordering pizza around 6 to be picked up.

*Saturday Info:*

For food on Saturday, we will probably do snack items for lunch and grill again.

*Sunday Info:*

We are going to have another competition on Sunday at High Output Audio in Garner, NC. This 'may' be a MECA / IASCA event......it 'may' be a 2x or possibly a 3x event......it 'may' be an SQology event........

*Stuff to bring:*


Yourself
 A friend / spouse / kids (of course you are responsible for policing said kids)
 Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
 Favorite music on discs, thumb drive, or other device
 Camera
 Lawn chair if you want to use one
 Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
 A coat....may still be chilly then.

*Current list of attendees:*

#) Name (Screen name) - Car - State

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I'll be there...

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia 

Also, noticed on the old thread you asking who left speakers at your house. Those were mine, I brought them down for Eric in case he could make use of them.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia
3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia

3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
4) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - Ohio


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> I'll be there...
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia
> ...


Good deal - I still have them  



subterFUSE said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia
> 3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC


Would be awesome to see/hear the Merc!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know I've only missed one of these since 2014 when I started making the drive but decided before the last one that I had one more big car audio trip left in me before calling it quits. The drive just takes too much out of me mentally and financially to a point with 3 nights in a motel and literally 100 gallons of gas burned in just three days. I do appreciate the help and knowledge I have gotten from these meets. My system wouldn't be what it is without the help some of you have given and I truly mean that. I might make the drive again one day when I get a new vehicle and system in 4-5 years whether it be a new truck or a fuel efficient compact suv/crossover to keep the miles off my tow rig


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia

3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC

4) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - Ohio

5) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic - NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Heck yeah John finally to get to see and hear the Merc!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia

3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC

4) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - Ohio

5) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic - NC

6) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Following this one. Great choice for date least amount of precipitation likely!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Following this one. Great choice for date least amount of precipitation likely!!!


So Funny!!! I read that 2 times......thinking, "Why would he say, 'Least amount of participation likely!!!'"  Read the words.....but my mind filled in something different.....


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia

3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC

4) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - Ohio

5) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic - NC

6) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia

7) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Sierra or 2010 Camaro SS  - NC

If I can get my dash sorted by May, I will probably bring the truck. If I can't......well, I may still bring it....lol

Jason, you are The Patron Saint of Sound. Organizing events of this magnitude equates to miracles in my eyes, so I'll call the Vatican.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Following this one. Great choice for date least amount of precipitation likely!!!





bertholomey said:


> So Funny!!! I read that 2 times......thinking, "Why would he say, 'Least amount of participation likely!!!'"  Read the words.....but my mind filled in something different.....


Let me translate to southern slang:

"According to the Farmer's Almanac, there ain't much chance of a dadgum turd-floater that time o-the-month"


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia

3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC

4) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - Ohio

5) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic - NC

6) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia

7) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Sierra or 2010 Camaro SS - NC

8) Mic and Mic's Wife Lori (Mic10is)----Acura TSX and E46 BMW


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Funny this meet used to fill up with Honda's... Now it's Audi's. I gotta step up my game.  Hell I'm just glad the old beater is actually playing now.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, the Audi count had gotten kinda high. Glad to see John is bringing the Merc! I’ve been waiting to hear that vehicle. I opted to bring my BRZ since it’s been undergoing changes. New Helix DSP.3 with WiFi module and usb HEC module. The WiFi module allows your phone or tablet to act as a director for the DSP via software. I’m also redoing my tune in it as a result. I’ll be looking for feedback. I’ll keep a preset of the old tune for comparison. 

After the event I’m planning on driver upgrades. The Mille 3 way set was great early on, but I’m thinking it may be in need of a refresh at this point. Feedback will help push or sway me to swapping.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Babs said:


> Hell I'm just glad the old beater is actually playing now.


I'm already looking forward to an updated demo in your "old beater" it's been a good while since I last heard it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

naiku said:


> I'm already looking forward to an updated demo in your "old beater" it's been a good while since I last heard it.


Me too.. But that's my fault.  Bit off a bit more than I'd done before with a DIY job. Lotta pain for a couple stupid amps swapped. Will be good to hear what you guys think of it.


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

Mic10is said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 
> 2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia
> 
> ...


9) Jacob (Mashburn) 2019 Honda Civic Si

Scott, you won’t be the lone Honda anymore! Hope to have my system done by then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Mashburn said:


> 9) Jacob (Mashburn) 2019 Honda Civic Si
> 
> Scott, you won’t be the lone Honda anymore! Hope to have my system done by then.
> 
> ...


Oh she's done.. Oh yes my friend.  She's playing and making tunes. 
2019 Si!!!! We're going for a ride.. I need to drive that thing.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

This is going to be a busy competition season this year. I have pre registered for Aggieland and the GA Sqology show. 
I am planning on being at your GTG this year since I missed this past one.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Ian - 2006 Audi A4 - Virginia

3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC

4) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - Ohio

5) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic - NC

6) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia

7) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Sierra or 2010 Camaro SS - NC

8) Mic and Mic's Wife Lori (Mic10is)----Acura TSX and E46 BMW 

9) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM, or 2002 Mazda Protege5


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

Babs said:


> Oh she's done.. Oh yes my friend.  She's playing and making tunes.
> 2019 Si!!!! We're going for a ride.. I need to drive that thing.


Sounds like a plan! It takes some getting used to since there’s no more vtec or high revs, but the turbo comes in early enough it feels like it’s got some torque for what it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 T6 R-Design (maybe stock) - Virginia

3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC

4) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - Ohio

5) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic - NC

6) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia

7) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Sierra or 2010 Camaro SS - NC

8) Mic and Mic's Wife Lori (Mic10is)----Acura TSX and E46 BMW

9) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM, or 2002 Mazda Protege5


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m certainly looking forward to seeing the Volvo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride Ian. I can’t wait to see it and hear it once you’ve upgraded the stereo system.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I’m certainly looking forward to seeing the Volvo!





Zippy said:


> Congrats on the new ride Ian. I can’t wait to see it and hear it once you’ve upgraded the stereo system.


Thanks both, going to start planning the install in the next couple weeks, likely going to be just all the equipment (minus the head unit) going into the Volvo. 

Quick pic of it last night after stopping at the in-laws to pick up John...


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Got to admit, that is a sweet looking ride! Looking forward to what you do with it...


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

I should be able to make it again this year...as a participant for the first time in like 6yrs!




1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina

2) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 T6 R-Design (maybe stock) - Virginia

3) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC

4) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 BRZ - Ohio

5) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic - NC

6) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia

7) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Sierra or 2010 Camaro SS - NC

8) Mic and Mic's Wife Lori (Mic10is)----Acura TSX and E46 BMW

9) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM, or 2002 Mazda Protege5 

10) Adam (The A Train) - 2014 Accord Sport - NC


----------



## OfTheWild (Jan 30, 2020)

I'll try and make it out to both events and meet the local folks. New guy here.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A few of us had a really enjoyable micro-meet today in Virginia. Kind of yucky weather, but much better than it could have been at this time of year. Ian, Nick, Jacob, Clay, Wayne, and I listened to each other's cars and had great discussions (and of course, great stories from Claydo involving Bubbles and Patches  ).

The Venue - Randolph Park in Pulaski County - about 3 miles from where I went to High School. 





































One of the locals and his super awesome puppies that were running with him



















Ian's awesome new Volvo....can't wait to hear this in May!



















Nick's awesome Passat 





































A couple views from inside Claydo's Cobalt



















Mine isn't worth any pictures......I ran over a decomposing skunk last night.......how incredibly rude to show up to a car meet with a car that no one wants to be within 50 yards of.......


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't believe Clay doesn't have 8" mids on the dash and 12" midbass in the doors by now!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pics, was a really enjoyable day.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Bump for the Spring Meet - it has been a mild winter here, but many of the trees are budding out - so that makes me think of Spring Meets. 

I’ve got a bunch of tracks set aside for demos, and I’m looking forward to listening to many good cars! 

Is anyone still building / making changes? Anyone try anything truly unique? Any brand new builds from the ‘regulars’?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I was just thinking about this yesterday and making a note to book a hotel. 



bertholomey said:


> Any brand new builds from the ‘regulars’?


Yes, although unless I get a move on, it's not going to be much of a build!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a local guy that does t-shirts now. I tried the teespring site last time and that was an epic failure. 
The graphic will be the same. small NCSQ letters on the breast on front and the back will be full graphic with NC Sound Quality underneath.

















It will be easiest to pick a color for the graphic that will go with most t-shirt colors. Probably white or black.
I'll get a list of colors/sizes and get him to figure a cost if you all will give me a general idea of how many shirts need to be made.


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

I’ll be in attendance with a system for the first time ever. Looking forward to seeing everyone again.

I’d be interested in a shirt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> Is anyone still building / making changes? Anyone try anything truly unique? Any brand new builds from the ‘regulars’?


I did a DSP swap from the Arc PS8 to a Helix DSP.3. I’m still adjusting the tune some. For those interested I may have figured out the device charging issue with the USB HEC module. I still need to tear apart my dash to see if it works. If it does I’ll gladly share what I am going to try. 

PS: If anyone coming to this event is interested in an Arc PS8 with controller and Bluetooth module for $750 I have one available for sale.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Zippy said:


> For those interested I may have figured out the device charging issue with the USB HEC module. I still need to tear apart my dash to see if it works. If it does I’ll gladly share what I am going to try.


Interested.. Device charging from the USB HEC itself without another power source in the loop? Didn't know you could do that at all. I'm on iOS with an iPhone XS, so I can now at least charge from a dual-port camera connector (one lightning input from a 12v charging plug). It's pretty janky, but eh, it's a Civic. 

Speaking of... My car is absolutely disgustingly filthy.. I've some work to do between now and meet time. Fix a rear deck rattle, do a full interior clean up. Time to bust out that steam cleaner.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

It’s not charging from the HEC itself. The HEC shows as a DAC to whatever is connected to it. So you have to use the USB3 camera kit just to have it work with an iOS device. The problem arises when you want to charge said iOS device since the HEC module is not approved by Apple. My potential work around is adding a powered USB hub after the USB3 camera kit. The idea is that the powered hub will remove the need for the Apple device to provide power and allow it to then charge..... Still untested though.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ll be watching how the situation with COVID-19 works out through the end of March and April to see if we will continue with this meet. I had to postpone a headphone meet that was scheduled for this Saturday at my house. 

I think my trip to BMW with John May be my last ‘event’ for a while. The OSU Spring Game that I was going to attend (1st one in several years has been cancelled). 

I’m not going to cancel now, because we may be trending out of it by early April. Erin had a thought......we could all drive to my house........we listen to our own cars......and text each other how awesome they sound.......then line up at a drive through for lunch 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Nothing novel about that idea...that's normally what I do anyways...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Nothing novel about that idea...that's normally what I do anyways...


Funny about this.......when I read it, I just thought you were saying you sit in your car at YOUR driveway, listen, and text how awesome it is......when I showed this to Vicki......she laughed, and said she read it as you sit in your car in MY driveway (at the meets) and listen to your car (instead of others)......she knows you so well!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Funny about this.......when I read it, I just thought you were saying you sit in your car at YOUR driveway, listen, and text how awesome it is......when I showed this to Vicki......she laughed, and said she read it as you sit in your car in MY driveway (at the meets) and listen to your car (instead of others)......she knows you so well!


why cant it be both?

and actually if you really knew me, youd know i rarely think my own car sound good.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Bump for the Spring Meet - it has been a mild winter here, but many of the trees are budding out - so that makes me think of Spring Meets.
> 
> I’ve got a bunch of tracks set aside for demos, and I’m looking forward to listening to many good cars!
> 
> ...


I traded my blue car and purchased a Subaru Forester. So I am starting over. Should have the build playing by the time the meet is scheduled. I hope that the meet is still able to happen, although I understand if you want to postpone. See you guys soon!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Sunday SQology show after the meet has been canceled

Actually all MECA and IASCA shows canceled til end of May


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

What a difference one month makes - my bump message was on 29 February.......and then even since the 16th of March. 

I’m struggling to cancel - I’ve had so many things in the last week or so cancel, I want to live in denial.....I’m still holding out hope that by mid-April, we will be out of ‘lockdown’, but that might be a naive, hopeful outlook. 

I figure hotel rooms can easily be cancelled even a few days before the date. I’m having it at my house, so no deposit for a park/shelter, etc. So.....I may keep it on for now and do a ‘wait-and-see’ approach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Most hotels allow cancellation up to a day or two. In all my years of travel the most advance any have ever needed was 3 days. So I would just wait this dude out. See where you are at the end of April. 

People understand what's going on and they'll understand if you need to cancel due to current advisement of the CDC or local Health authorities. Likewise if you do have the "all clear" but people decide they don't want to risk anything then everyone else will understand. But I wouldn't cancel until you have to. For a lot of people (myself included) this is the one event they look forward to each year and cancelling it would make what's going on even more of a bummer.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

My family is practicing isolation..........except for May 1st and 2nd..... lol!
I hope you can still have it, because I really want to hang out with everyone.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Most hotels allow cancellation up to a day or two. In all my years of travel the most advance any have ever needed was 3 days. So I would just wait this dude out. See where you are at the end of April.
> 
> People understand what's going on and they'll understand if you need to cancel due to current advisement of the CDC or local Health authorities. Likewise if you do have the "all clear" but people decide they don't want to risk anything then everyone else will understand. But I wouldn't cancel until you have to. For a lot of people (myself included) this is the one event they look forward to each year and cancelling it would make what's going on even more of a bummer.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


That is my exact thinking on this.....could be months of isolation, it could be months of social distancing, or it could be a few more weeks.....and you are exactly right - even if we are still in the social distancing mode, we may still be able to gather (for those who want to) and practice safeguards. It is completely up in the air whether the major events for the Orgs will be cancelled this year, so this meet may be one of the few mobile audio gatherings this year. 

I didn't have my car last year, so I have a certain amount of eagerness that I'm trying not to let cloud my thinking. Also......there are some significant first builds and rebuilds in a few of our regular's cars.......Eric, Jacob, Steve, Bill, Erin, Babs, Kiser (and I'm missing a lot I'm sure). So there is a lot of incentive, but that will need to be tempered with wisdom.



Darkrider said:


> My family is practicing isolation..........except for May 1st and 2nd..... lol!
> I hope you can still have it, because I really want to hang out with everyone.


Me too brother!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

ErinH said:


> For a lot of people (myself included) this is the one event they look forward to each year and cancelling it would make what's going on even more of a bummer.


Agree with this entirely, I try to make it to as many as possible during the year, but this is one that if I had to pick would be the one I would not want to miss. 




bertholomey said:


> That is my exact thinking on this.....could be months of isolation, it could be months of social distancing, or it could be a few more weeks.....


The not knowing how long is one of the worst aspects of things currently (notwithstanding the people getting sick and all those in the service industry, retail etc. whose jobs are directly impacted). The current situation certainly makes me appreciate the mini meet from earlier in the year all the more.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah it's looking very prudent that it wouldn't surprise me if you cancelled, and I'd probably catch hell from the Mrs anyway unless something really miraculous happens and c19 just disappears.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I just got a call that my hotel reservation has been refunded due to them being closed till June 1st. I’ll be dropping at this point.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Zippy said:


> I just got a call that my hotel reservation has been refunded due to them being closed till June 1st. I’ll be dropping at this point.


Wow. Out of curiosity, where were you staying? I've got a couple hotels reserved at Holiday Inn along the way (one in Knoxville; the other is somewhere in NC) in case I was able to make it. Nothing from either of them.

If things let up (not that I necessarily think it will), maybe you can just get a different hotel room.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

All of NC is on a Stay at home order til April 29


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow....this weekend would have been an amazing weekend for a NCSQ meet! But......it is looking more and more evident that the weekend of May 1st ain't going to happen. First of all, many may still be under a Stay At Home policy. And, we may still have new cases at that time - so not prudent. 

What I would rather not do is just cancel it for 2020. I'd rather postpone it. But, middle of Summer in NC is not very fun when sitting in a car. So.....that pushes it to the Fall.......and we don't know about Finals yet........So, I'm looking at the last weekend of September (may still be HOT), or the first weekend of November (which should be nice in NC). 

I'm reaching out to Ian about combining my NCSQ and his VA Fall meet that he typically has at his house. And.....I'm determining whether it will be at my house near Greensboro, or having it in Pulaski, VA where we had a mini-meet recently. But, I'm concerned about running into the same issues at that park that I had here. Thoughts?


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Wow....this weekend would have been an amazing weekend for a NCSQ meet! But......it is looking more and more evident that the weekend of May 1st ain't going to happen. First of all, many may still be under a Stay At Home policy. And, we may still have new cases at that time - so not prudent.
> 
> What I would rather not do is just cancel it for 2020. I'd rather postpone it. But, middle of Summer in NC is not very fun when sitting in a car. So.....that pushes it to the Fall.......and we don't know about Finals yet........So, I'm looking at the last weekend of September (may still be HOT), or the first weekend of November (which should be nice in NC).
> 
> I'm reaching out to Ian about combining my NCSQ and his VA Fall meet that he typically has at his house. And.....I'm determining whether it will be at my house near Greensboro, or having it in Pulaski, VA where we had a mini-meet recently. But, I'm concerned about running into the same issues at that park that I had here. Thoughts?


I _may _have been avoiding DIYMA just because I was hoping to not see this post, but I appreciate your decision Jason. If you had not done so, I _would_ have come and my wife would probably have quarantined me in my garage for 3 weeks. I was sooooo looking forward to it, but I understand. My little girl is in the "at risk" category as she is only 6 and has already had pneumonia twice. Whenever and wherever we can do it, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I wasn't sure I was going to be able to make it this year in May. The fall actually works better for me.



bertholomey said:


> ... or the first weekend of November (which should be nice in NC).


^^^ This would work best for me




bertholomey said:


> And.....I'm determining whether it will be at my house near Greensboro, or having it in Pulaski, VA … Thoughts?


Pulaski would be easier for some of us 😁


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

I had a feeling we wouldn’t be having it. No worries! Health is always a priority. Hopefully this Kung Flu will be outta here come fall. Plus that gives others (especially me lol) time to get changes on the cars and more tuning time, not to mention cooler weather for the hot natured folks like me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mashburn said:


> I had a feeling we wouldn’t be having it. No worries! Health is always a priority. Hopefully this Kung Flu will be outta here come fall. Plus that gives others (especially me lol) time to get changes on the cars and more tuning time, not to mention cooler weather for the hot natured folks like me lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Truthunter said:


> Pulaski would be easier for some of us 😁


Jason's house would be easier for others.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Dangit! Who told you I put that on my NCSQ disc!?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Darkrider said:


> I _may _have been avoiding DIYMA just because I was hoping to not see this post, but I appreciate your decision Jason.


I figured you would be avoiding DIYMA for the same reason as everyone else seems to be: this terrible new website.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

ErinH said:


> I figured you would be avoiding DIYMA for the same reason as everyone else seems to be: this terrible new website.



Have a great "Oh Snap! No he didn't" meme picture.........can't figure out how to post it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Darkrider said:


> Have a great "Oh Snap! No he didn't" meme picture.........can't figure out how to post it.


exactly!


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hahahahaha, I’d make my money by putting them back on! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Pulaski would be easier for some of us 😁


I was texting Jason and said much the same thing, but was also thinking that half the people who would come here for a fall meet also go to his NC meet so deferred to him on picking a location. The spot we met at in Pulaski earlier this year was a good location though, very easy to get in and out of (unless you have old navigation in your Volvo that basically says "I got you close, figure out the rest"). I'll likely not host a meet here until next year at this point, but instead will just assist Jason with the NC meet. 



Mashburn said:


> Plus that gives others (especially me lol) time to get changes on the cars and more tuning time, not to mention cooler weather for the hot natured folks like me lol


Both valid points.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I did something to still feel right about this time of year. Since Bill always brings Middleswarth chips, I went to their website and ordered a 3 lb bag delivered to my house. The shipping cost more than the chips did, but it was so worth it. I’m making some fun dip this weekend to feel complete. Be safe all and see you in the fall.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

naiku said:


> I was texting Jason and said much the same thing, but was also thinking that half the people who would come here for a fall meet also go to his NC meet so deferred to him on picking a location. The spot we met at in Pulaski earlier this year was a good location though, very easy to get in and out of (unless you have old navigation in your Volvo that basically says "I got you close, figure out the rest"). I'll likely not host a meet here until next year at this point, but instead will just assist Jason with the NC meet.


Not that my voice matters a whole lot but put me down for a vote for Pulaski, VA. I looked it up and it turns out that Pulaski is actually an hour closer to me than Jason's house. So, heck yea, I'd be down for that spot! An hour doesn't seem like much but when it's 7 vs 8 that extra hour saved helps a lot. Plus, it's all interstate which makes life easier and should help me cover a bit more ground quickly.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Zippy said:


> I’m making some fun dip this weekend to feel complete.


Are you putting it on a hot dog though? That is the question! 



ErinH said:


> Not that my voice matters a whole lot but put me down for a vote for Pulaski, VA. I looked it up and it turns out that Pulaski is actually an hour closer to me than Jason's house. So, heck yea, I'd be down for that spot! An hour doesn't seem like much but when it's 7 vs 8 that extra hour saved helps a lot. Plus, it's all interstate which makes life easier and should help me cover a bit more ground quickly.


Yeah, an hour saved is nice when you are facing an 8 hour journey. The park we used was literally 5 minutes from I-81, for reference here is the address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. I imagine in November the park should be fairly empty and if I recall correctly there was power available. 2 or 3 hotels right across the highway as well along with a bunch of restaurants.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

naiku said:


> Are you putting it on a hot dog though? That is the question!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, an hour saved is nice when you are facing an 8 hour journey. The park we used was literally 5 minutes from I-81, for reference here is the address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. I imagine in November the park should be fairly empty and if I recall correctly there was power available. 2 or 3 hotels right across the highway as well along with a bunch of restaurants.


Sounds perfect. Between finals a 10th birthday/Disney trip for my kid the last week of October, not sure when this meet will be but if the time is right then I'll definitely be there


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m penciling in Friday the 6th and Saturday the 7th of November in Pulaski, Virginia for the NCSQ Meet. 

Either the current COVID-19 pandemic will be over, or we will be in the 2nd wave or we will still be in this wave - we will play it by ear. 

There will be those who can make it, and sadly there will be some who won’t. We will make the most with what we can. 

Really nice facilities for families and as Ian said - places to eat nearby and hotels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Zippy said:


> I did something to still feel right about this time of year. Since Bill always brings Middleswarth chips, I went to their website and ordered a 3 lb bag delivered to my house. The shipping cost more than the chips did, but it was so worth it. I’m making some fun dip this weekend to feel complete. Be safe all and see you in the fall.


Good luck with that dip. I may have to make some as well in honor of the brethren who don’t get to be car audio nerds when we planned. We will prevail though. 

In the meantime I have a project going.. CrossFit box for home workouts since the gym is closed.  Funny how car audio skills roll over into other things. 3/4 plywood, table saw, router and go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

naiku said:


> Are you putting it on a hot dog though? That is the question!


It wouldn’t be right any other way.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I started a new thread for this meet that can be found here: 

2020 NCSQ Meet 6-7NOV2020 near Pulaski, VA


----------

